
Elixir Web Console Is Launched - wyeworks
We are happy to announce the release of the Elixir Web Console!<p>This website is a place where people can try the Elixir language without the need to leave the browser or installing it on their computers. We hope this is a contribution to the effort to promote the language, providing a convenient way to assess the capabilities of this technology.<p>This is just the beginning of the journey. We are aware that only a portion of the language is available in this online console at the moment, but we plan to extend its capabilities.<p>In addition, we hope to keep adding more features to have a UI experience similar to `iex`. In particular, we are lacking a way to write multiline Elixir code, but we expect to address it shortly.<p>You can read more about this project and all the security concerns about it (I bet you are thinking about that, after all, running foreign Elixir code in a server is kind of crazy!) in the Readme of the project (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;wyeworks&#x2F;elixir_console#elixir-web-console).<p>Here is the site: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;elixirconsole.wyeworks.com&#x2F;
======
yesenadam
This should be a Show HN! see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
pryelluw
Is it meant to work on mobile as well?

